# Fuji Touring Series IV



## cratz2 (Aug 3, 2006)

Here is a bike I picked up a couple months ago from a woman that actively rides centuries in various cities... A Fuji Touring Series IV. This was her main bike until it was replaced by a Giant... something. Anyway, it was still in a box in her garage from the last time she had it on a plane. While I was putting it together, I noticed something I've never seen in person before... spare spokes on the frame! Pretty neat I thought. It does have a 40 spoke rear wheel... didn't count the spokes on the front. Looks pretty nice overall though there is a bit of pitting on the chrome on the fork. 

Other than a bit of cleaning and new brake pads, it was 100% ready to ride. Pretty sweet bike... a bit heavy, but with that little 28 tooth chainring, it manages quite nicely.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Dude! Remarkable find! Treasure that bike!

- FBB


----------



## Bradrvd (Sep 18, 2012)

*Fugi Touring Series IV*

I've been riding my Fugi Touring Series IV since I bought it new in 1986 - still rides great. Just rode it in a century ride yesterday and it never fails to draw attention. It might not be as fast on the up hills as the newer light weight bikes but I sure kick butt on the down hill runs.


----------

